# Does anyone have a good solution to 2.5 hose storage 25'



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

I have a 25 foot hose that I got from woodcraft. It's great for cleanup, but it's a pain and is getting beat up during storage.

I thought about making a reel for it using a cardboard tube and winding it up. would consume large space.
I also thought about the old type fire hose on a rack thing.. don't think that would be very good.

Does anyone have storage for a long 2.5 " hose?
Can you share your ideas. Would like to have the ability to use it and easily put it away for the next time.


----------



## InstantSiv (Jan 12, 2014)

I have 2 25' shop vac hoses that are run across the ceiling. I used clothes hangers to make hooks that hang from the floor joists(in a basement). I coil the 10' free end of the hose and hang on one of the hooks. Simple, cheap, out of the way yet always available, and does not take away floor space. I do this with extension cords and air hoses.

Makes life so much better.


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

Yea looking for something that keeps me from having to coil it by hand all the time.


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

You might try coiling the hose into a plastic garbage can.
I hang my 12' ones over the top of a wood rack.


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

I've tried. The hose is not like an air hose. It's too wide, and just unweilding. It kinks, it doesn't want to *LAY *like an air hose, or electrical cord.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

*woodchuckerNJ….*I was intrigued by your question and did a search…. I couldn't find anything for shop vac hoses but I did find this…... It is not exactly what you want, but may lead you in the right direction….. The link below is a hose reel for a vacuum hose for a swimming pool…. The link says its suited for 1.25 and 1.5 hose, up to 12 meters long which I believe is just over 39 feet… which may or may not work for a 2.5 hose 25' long….Maybe a large garden hose reel may work ??...Good luck finding a solution

http://www.blutexswimmingpools.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=123

.


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

Wow, thank you very much for the effort.

That's what I think I might wind up with. Home made probably. I was thinking of a cardboard tube inner and some ply end caps. Was looking for a better solution. Figured someone here had come up against this problem b4.

Thanks again.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

*woodchuckerNJ*....No problem !

I was thinking of a cardboard tube inner and some ply end caps.

That sound like a good plan…then you can customize the size you need…..


----------



## InstantSiv (Jan 12, 2014)

What about a cable spool. You can get them for free and would just need to make the stand for it to spin on.


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

Didn't think about that.

I kind of thought maybe change the cardboard tube to a 4" pvc section, or maybe 6". That way it creates a nice bearing surface.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

*woodchuckerNJ*....PVC sounds more feasible than a cardboard tube. PVC will last indefinitely. I like the design. You are well on your way to a solution


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

How cheap can you buy a plastic garden hose reel at HD or Lowes? Looks the same as woodchuckerNJ's pictures


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

Joe, this is 2.5 inch hose. A garden hose reel is not big enough.

Too narrow and not deep enough.


----------



## macatlin1 (May 5, 2010)

I built some small square boxes to fit the diameter of the hose and as long as the hose but about 6 inches shorter. I attached these boxes to the ceiling and just slide the hose in. There is a stop at the far end to keep the hose end from popping out (it would catch when pulling out the hose). The 6 inches of hose hanging out allows me to grab it and just pull it out. I originally thought of using PVC pipe but the cost was just too high so I just used 1/2 inch sheathing material and a coat of white paint (to match the ceiling). If I had to do it over I would have made a rectangular box with dividers and put all hoses in that rather than hanging separate boxes from each rafter.


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

Has anyone seen Rockler's new item?
Remind you of the drawings above?

Too bad it won't work for 2.5" hose. 
http://www.rockler.com/rockler-dust-right-shop-vacuum-hose-reel


----------



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

> Has anyone seen Rockler s new item?
> Remind you of the drawings above?
> 
> Too bad it won t work for 2.5" hose.
> ...


I saw that, but man does it seem expensive for what it is. I thought it was a tad high at first, then read the description and saw it doesn't even come with a hose! Seems like an easily immitatable design. I'm currently re-doing my garage shop (just added about 120 sq ft by demo'ing an unused spare room!), and think I might build something like this to hang near the center.


----------



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

Woodchucker,
While looking into this more last night, I stumbled upon this:






I really like how simple his design is. Allows for the hose to stay connected while on the reel, and looks easily modified to fit various diameters/lengths of hose.


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

yea I saw that the other day one of my news group guys mentioned that. Too bad he didn't add a wind up handle.


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

> I saw that, but man does it seem expensive for what it is. ...


That device is pricey, too much of rme. But it is not something I can readily duplicate.

It is steel, and it does have a full-rime hose connection built in, so it isn't simply for hose storage. 
I also like that the crank can be on either side of it. Still, not in my affordable category.


----------



## Rob_s (Sep 12, 2016)

> Has anyone seen Rockler s new item?
> Remind you of the drawings above?
> 
> Too bad it won t work for 2.5" hose.
> ...


Says it holds 40' of hose, but they seem to only sell 20' lengths?


----------



## Lynden (Oct 13, 2009)

> I originally thought of using PVC pipe but the cost was just too high so I just used 1/2 inch sheathing material and a coat of white paint (to match the ceiling). If I had to do it over I would have made a rectangular box with dividers and put all hoses in that rather than hanging separate boxes from each rafter.


I used two 10-foot lengths of 4" PVC sewer and drain pipe to store my shop-vac hose. I mounted the pipe to the ceiling in the unused area above my overhead garage door. Cost was less than $25.

If you have some unused wall space, you could make a hanger like this one out of 3/4" plywood and 1/2" dowels to store your 25-foot hose in a "W" configuration. Or you could make a two-space hanger and stack the hose in a "U" configuration.

http://www.cardryers.co.uk/accessories-HH01-15MF.php

Do you always use all 25 feet of your hose? You could buy a set of cuffs and make two hoses, which might be more convenient for you and make storage a little easier. If it's a Shop-Vac brand hose, you can buy cuffs on their website.


----------

